# OBS Engine MTL RTA



## SAVaper (9/1/21)

Good morning, 

Which of our supporting vendors has stock of the OBS Engine MTL RTA?

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (9/1/21)

SAVaper said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Which of our supporting vendors has stock of the OBS Engine MTL RTA?
> 
> Thank you


https://vapeafrica.co.za/product/obs-engine-mtl-rta-2ml/ if you don't find a forum vendor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (9/1/21)

https://thevapejuicebar.co.za/products/obs-engine-mtl-rta?_pos=2&_sid=7ba1b8931&_ss=r 
The web page say there's stock but the site continually loads inventory levels.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (13/1/21)

https://thevapestudio.co.za/collections/vape-pods/products/obs-engine-mtl-rta
Courtesy of @adriaanh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/1/21)

Awesome thank you 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

